# icône officielle pour le dossier applications



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,j'ai créé des alias des dossiers images,musique,séquences et applications sur le bureau de mon mac et j'ai mis des icônes personnalisées,mais en fait j'ai pris des icônes "officielles" d'appleour le dossier images,j'ai pris l'icône d'iphoto,pour le dossier musique,j'ai pris l'icône d'itunes,pour le dossier séquences,j'ai pris l'icône d'imovie HD (pas le nouveau,mais celui à l'icône en forme de clap),
mais pour le dossier applications je n'ai rien trouvé de bien sur mon mac.L'icône d'origine se présente comme ça: 

 .Je n'aime pas trop cette icône, et je préfère ça (que j'ai réussi à télécharger après un dur labeur de recherche) : 

 .Mais le problème,c'est que si je la mets sur mon dossier,ça donne ça:  

 .un fond blanc,assez moche,surtout dans les tons sombres du fond d'écran de snow (j'ai le fond d'écran de snow,car je le préfère à celui de léopard,mais j'ai un mac ppc et donc que léopard 10.5.8).en cherchant pendant encore plus longtemps,je suis enfin tombé sur la même icône,que j'ai pu mettre sur mon dossier,elle était sans fond (juste ce que je voulais),mais elle était floutée. (désolé,je n'ai pas de capture d'écran car j'ai supprimé l'icône avant de penser à poster) .SVP,pouvez-vous me dire où je pourrais télécharger cette icône sans fond (pas floutée bien sûr  ) ,au format PNG,et à une résolution qui convient.Je possède aussi omnigraffle Pro,mais je sais peu m'en servir,alors si quelqu'un peut m'aider à modifier mon icône (au cas où il serait impossible de télécharger la bonne) avec ce logiciel (ou avec photoshop que j'ai aussi) ,pour qu'elle n'ait plus de fond,son aide sera la bienvenue.Merci


----------



## Fìx (19 Juin 2010)

Waouh.... tout ce message pour ça!  :rateau: 

La réponse va être beaucoup plus brève : télécharges img2icns ... fonctionnement Ô combien compliqué D) => ICI


_PS : pour info, ton sujet aurait trouvé une meilleure place dans le forum Customisation. _


EDIT : Celà va de soit qu'au préalable, ton icône doit être préparée détourée... (peut-être possible, selon ta version, de le faire via "Aperçu.app" si tu n'as pas d'autre logiciel graphique)


----------



## koeklin (19 Juin 2010)

Et pour éviter le détourage : une petite recherche sur google image en tapant 
	
	



```
AppsFolder imagesize:512x512
```


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Détourer l'image en couleur avec *Aperçu* et utiliser *Telling Folders* pour la coller sur le dossier.

http://telling-folders.en.softonic.com/mac

Tu as alors le même dossier que l'original mais en couleurs.

C'est rapide et gratuit.

Il suffit de déplacer l'image sur l'application ouverte et ensuite le dossier récepteur et c'est tout.

@+


----------

